# getting bulky nutrition



## yasir360 (Jul 27, 2017)

hello
hope everyone is fine.
i wanted to know how can i get bulked up because i m very thin but i eat alot. i eat alot of fast foods pizza burger and other fried foods but still i am not getting mass.
plz provide suitable nutrition with some weight lifting routine for me.
thanks


----------



## psych (Jul 27, 2017)

Dude eat yes, but more often too.  If you can take a peice of white paper and rub your food on it and the paper turns clear, eat it. Thats your window to success. (this si a joke dont get butt hurt) But high calories are a must try top keep it healthy but, like war, ya gotta get dirty.

Routine do big movements. Squat bench power clean deadlift.  If you want a FREE routine, no.  Google that shit.


----------



## gungalunga (Jul 27, 2017)

Eat everything that doesn't try to eat you first  Do you belong to a gym? Do they have a wide variety of equipment? Do you workout at home? Give us some info to work with.....


----------



## squatster (Jul 27, 2017)

yasir360 said:


> hello
> hope everyone is fine.
> i wanted to know how can i get bulked up because i m very thin but i eat alot. i eat alot of fast foods pizza burger and other fried foods but still i am not getting mass.
> plz provide suitable nutrition with some weight lifting routine for me.
> thanks


What country are you from?


----------



## Sully (Jul 28, 2017)

yasir360 said:


> hello
> hope everyone is fine.
> i wanted to know how can i get bulked up because i m very thin but i eat alot. i eat alot of fast foods pizza burger and other fried foods but still i am not getting mass.
> plz provide suitable nutrition with some weight lifting routine for me.
> thanks



What are your current stats? Height, weight, body fat %, current training program, how long have you been training, etc.


----------



## psych (Jul 28, 2017)

You need to sign all the forms before we can help. Do you have ID? 
Where do you train/workout? Like a gym or a health club?
Do you have a trainer?
Stats help but you're probaly skinny. Or just small, which is good. You can get bigger and if by chance you get fat you will still look bigger than a fat guy that got bigger and fatter.

Help us, help you...


----------



## pitshack (Jul 28, 2017)

psych said:


> Dude eat yes, but more often too.  If you can take a peice of white paper and rub your food on it and the paper turns clear, eat it. Thats your window to success. (this si a joke dont get butt hurt) But high calories are a must try top keep it healthy but, like war, ya gotta get dirty.
> 
> Routine do big movements. Squat bench power clean deadlift.  If you want a FREE routine, no.  Google that shit.



That joke is from one of the best Simpsons episodes ever!!


----------



## psych (Jul 29, 2017)

pitshack said:


> That joke is from one of the best Simpsons episodes ever!!



yes


----------

